# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Mariano L. Larrazabal, especialista en marketing agropecuario

## Bialar

Profesional con trayectoria internacional en el área productiva, de procesos y comercial de frutas; hortalizas; flores; insumos agropecuarios, agroalimentos y agronegocios; gerenciando consultoras, empresas y cooperativas agroalimentarias españolas y argentinas. Especializado en el posicionamiento de grupos, marcas y productos. Optimización y acompañamiento de relaciones comerciales. Especializado en marketing agropecuario estratégico comercial y comunicacional Offline y Online. Amplio conocimiento operativo y de gestión de las cadenas de valor de agroalimentos de América del Sur y Europa. Creador de negocios comerciales, productivos y de I+D. Experiencia calificada en exportaciones e importaciones. Capacidad integradora; manejo y liderazgo. Formador y capacitador experto en marketing agropecuario y ventas.  *FORMACIÓN:*  *Ingeniero Agrónomo*. 1998. Universidad Nacional de Rosario. Facultad de Ciencias Agrarias*.* Homologado en España.*Carrera* *Postgrado de Especialización* en Manejo de Poscosecha de Frutas; Hortalizas y Flores.Especialización en *Marketing* comercial y comunicacional. *Offline*; Online; Contenidos, Social Media e integral.Certificación *Social Media Professional Expert*. Marketing Digital. IAB.Programa Ejecutivo en *Community Management*. IABEspecialización en *Comercio Exterior* y Relaciones Internacionales.*Técnico en Producción Forestal.* Validez Ley Provincial de Santa Fe Nº 11.111. Universidad Nacional de Rosario (UNR).*Auditor/Lead Auditor* ISO 9000:2000  Quality Management System  IRCA. *ANTECEDENTES ACADÉMICOS:* Ayudante de Primera en la Cátedra Sistema de Producción Hortícola (dedicación anual: nivel grado).1997-2001Ayudante de primera ad-honorem Cátedra de Terapéutica Vegetal (dedicación anual:nivel grado). Cs. Agrarias. U.N.R.1997-1998. *EXPERIENCIA PROFESIONAL:*  Bialar- Expertos en Consultoría Internacional. Marketing Agropecuario. Owner. 2008 a la actualidad.Consultor y asesor estratégico de Grupos, Empresas, Consultoras, Instituciones, Asociaciones y Organismos del Sector Agropecuario y de Agronegocios internacionales. *FACULTADES:*  Vincular e Integrar empresas entre Europa y América del Sur en el sector de agroalimentos y subproductos.Acompañamiento comercial de empresas y grupos.Escucha de cliente.Misiones comerciales y eventos sectoriales.Especializado en dirección y gestión de empresas.Marketing estratégico comercial y comunicacional.Branding y comunicación para empresas y grupos.Comercio exterior, operar y programar.Generador de proyectos de investigación; desarrollo e innovación.Alianzas comerciales. Auditoria a proveedores.Seguridad alimentaria.Formación y entrenamientos en Marketing Agropecuario y Habilidades Directivas. *OTROS DATOS DE INTERÉS:* Realización de más de 140 cursos, seminarios, jornadas, reuniones científicas, talleres, académicas, congresos, exposiciones y de difusión. Disertante -Colaborador - Asistente.Especializado en Habilidades Directivas.Consultor Especializado en Agricultura Ecológica. 5 años.Especializado en Técnicas de Negociación Comercial.Gestor, Coordinador y Evaluador de Subvenciones Europeas.Gestor de Eventos, Viajes y Promociones Sectoriales, Ronda de Negocios.Análisis e Investigación de mercados.Formador y Capacitador de agricultores y profesionales. 15 años de experiencia.Productor y Comercializador Agrícola. 1987 - 2015.Productor y Comercializador Hortícola y Florícola 1987-2002.Productor y Comercializador Plantas Aromáticas y Medicinales 1995-1998.Productor y Comercializador Apícola.1995  1998Productor y Comercializador Porcino. 1987-2000.Productor y Comercializador de Panes de Césped. 1994-1997.Cría y Explotación Comercial de Codornices Japonesas.1994- 1996. *COLUMNISTA EN:*  Agroforum.peAlltech.comPoscosecha.comAgroverdad.comEngormix.comAbcRural.comAmigosdelcampo.comFreshplaza.comEmprender en la región.Grupo Marketing Agropecuario.Foroalfa.comRevista agropecuarias.Otros. *QUÉ DICEN NUESTROS CLIENTES:*  *Eduardo Guercetti (Argentina)*
Gerente Gral. y propietario CONECAR.SA.
" de Mariano se puede destacar su profesionalidad, lo cual es reflejado en el cumplimiento de cada objetivo que la empresa propone desarrollar; es creativo y su potencial esta en llevar a cabo estrategias abarcativas, principalmente en un Marketing Comercial dirigido al posicionamiento de la empresa y sus productos. Conoce como manejarse en el ambiente de los comunicación en todos sus conceptos."  *María Donoso Pedrero (España)*
Gerente de Valida Consultores. 
En Válida Consultores tuvimos la oportunidad de trabajar con Mariano Larrazabal en labores de consultoría internacional, desde el asesoramiento experto y la gestión de recursos para elaborar el plan de RP para directivos durante la celebración de la Fruit Atraction en Madrid, España. Su compromiso y profesionalidad resultaron claves en el resultado exitoso por el que fuimos felicitados expresamente por el cliente. Sin duda lo recomendaría como experto en consultoría si lo que se busca es una apuesta segura por el resultado y el rigor.  *Lic. Gerardo O Leone (Argentina)*
Manager Administración Miracles. Ex Gerente Comercial y actual asesor Frigorífico Paladini. 
"Sencillamente existen pocos profesionales con tan vasta trayectoria y experiencia práctica. He contratado al Ing: Larrazabal para desarrollar el planeamiento comercial de una importante compañía Argentina ; involucrándolo en tareas de liderazgo y en el análisis de departamentos provinciales que componen la República Argentina. Los resultados fueron tan exitosos que ameritaron un profundo análisis de parte de los accionistas y despertaron su interés por reinventar la dirección de la compañía . El éxito de su visión y del estudio que realizó permitió realizar una segmentación de mercado e incorporar una masa crítica de clientes muy relevante ; como también nos obligó a hacer una reingeniería de procesos para poder abastecer dicha demando no detectada anteriormente. El Ingeniero Larrazabal ,es un excelente profesional y posee un don de liderazgo que termina involucrando a toda la organización logrando un trabajo en equipo muy equilibrado . Sin lugar a duda recomendaría a Mariano; así lo terminan llamando todos. simplemente Mariano. Un profesional que no solo deja resultados de su gestión; sino que también deja una estela de profesionalismo y valores humanos increíbles clonados en los lideres y empleados de tu organización."  *Atilano Matías Pico (España)*
Consultor-Asesor y comercial de Berries.
"Mariano Larrazabal, se ha comportado desde que lo conozco como un buen profesional, serio, comprometido con los proyectos, etc."  *Luciano Aguilar (Latinoamérica)*
Productor y conductor en TodoAgro
" Mi desempeño en el ambiente comercial y publicitario dentro de TodoAgro me llevó a conocer a Mariano Larrazabal. Una persona con una gran capacidad para analizar al sector agropecuario y los medios de comunicación, lo que le permite distinguir de manera eficiente la herramienta comunicacional que se ajuste a la necesidad de cada empresa según el rubro en el que se encuentre. Honestidad, atención al detalle, amabilidad y respeto son la cualidades que destacan a Mariano a quien recomiendo sin ninguna duda."Temas similares: Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos El marketing agropecuario en tiempos difíciles ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. Especialista en Compra de Granos Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior.

----------

